# Metal and Rock Thread



## kevan (Oct 27, 2011)

This thread can be used to discuss Metal and Rock (and all their subgenres).

- Post videos
- Recommend bands
- Make tributes
- Covers
- Funny Metal/Rock related pictures/videos
- Etc.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 27, 2011)

Ewwwww Metallica.

Is this for the actual genre Metal (Like you described), or are you branching it out to other metal-influenced genres such as metalcore, deathcore, etc.?


----------



## kevan (Oct 27, 2011)

Metallica was a good example 

And yes this covers every sub-genre of Metal...

So Sabbath to Screamo etc.


----------



## cosmiccow (Oct 27, 2011)

[yt]OgFcrcIriok[/yt]


----------



## kevan (Oct 27, 2011)

@Cosmiccow - What genre is that? 0_o

Edit: Damn the op vid doesn't support embedding... I'll fix it when I'm not on my iPod.


----------



## xist (Oct 27, 2011)

kevan said:


> @Cosmiccow - What genre is that? 0_o



It's Black Metal of the more brutal variety made more palatable for the masses via the medium of a remix to add hooks.

Compare it to the original


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 27, 2011)

[yt]OSb-9Pe96NE[/yt]

Pirate metal has to be one of the better metal genres.


----------



## cosmiccow (Oct 27, 2011)

Running Wild is awesome. It's one of the bands that got me into metal.

Along with RAGE
[yt]ke0FItJsto4[/yt]
[yt]wQ760jMW2v8[/yt]

And Blind Guardian
[yt]CZ_VFJn2kJM[/yt]






kevan said:


> @Cosmiccow - What genre is that? 0_o



It's black metal with grindcore mixed in. I like their newest album more ("Passion"). Nice crazy chaos 
http://www.metal-arc...l_Nathrakh/1314

I posted the Drum'n'Bass remix as a joke :]


----------



## cosmiccow (Oct 27, 2011)

oops, double post.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 27, 2011)

I have no idea what band got me into metal but Running Wild is by far one of my favorites


----------



## junkerde (Oct 27, 2011)

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NCCbJ13d7o
```
â€‹
k, i dont know how to do that youtube preview thingy so if a mod could change it into that, but thats the link.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 27, 2011)

junkerde said:


> [yt]2NCCbJ13d7o[/yt]
> k, i dont know how to do that youtube preview thingy so if a mod could change it into that, but thats the link.



Fix'd for you ;]

just put the code behind "watch?v=" between [yt][/yt*] (without the *)


----------



## kingsucksalot (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome a metal discussion 
This is what got me into metal 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1Z1Zrot-go


----------



## Gahars (Oct 28, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Ewwwww Metallica.



Hey, don't mess.

Anyway, how about some Iron Maiden? Seriously, what other band adapted a 19th century epic poem into a rousing song?

[yt]fIzUTgtZ9_Q[/yt]

If it isn't already obvious, any metal bands I like tend to be from the 70s or 80s.


----------



## kevan (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow this thread is actually working how I hoped it would 0_0... SUPRISE!

Anyway listen to Lars fail in the intro 

[yt]9utxsbEBEto&feature=related[/yt]

Edit: That Maiden song just made me like them more 0_o
I listened to one of the Rage songs and that was pretty good.

Black Metal aint for me 

Also the Rob Zombie songs wasn't for me either.

Some nice stuff though

Oh and Pirate Metal Rules


----------



## Forstride (Oct 28, 2011)

Technical Deathcore at it's finest.


----------



## cosmiccow (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 28, 2011)

this song defines metal


----------



## kevan (Oct 29, 2011)

^ Woah he still sings like a god 0_o...


----------



## kingsucksalot (Oct 29, 2011)

This is a great topic
now i got some new stuff to listen to


----------



## kevan (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah thats the point. I definitely need a couple of Maiden albums now. And check out some more technical deathcore.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 29, 2011)

Since we are talking about metal here...

Don’t you guys find pretty similar how gamers use the terms "hardcore" and "casual" games, to how people talk about "true metal" and "false metal"??


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 29, 2011)

[yt]vZajIU1K3dQ[/yt]

APC is amazing. Prog Metal but metal nonetheless.

I'm a bigger fan of newer metal than older metal honestly.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 29, 2011)

Who knows Rammstein?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 29, 2011)

Metal Thread~???





But seriously now here is the metal version 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os5TXyJlEMc&feature=related


----------



## matt1freek (Oct 29, 2011)

newer death metal in the classic styling
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/embed/LZA43nNekKA[/youtube]
90's sludge metal
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/embed/7WawQRVNzIE[/youtube]
fantastic deathcore
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/embed/uSL20EMVZNc[/youtube]
more deathcore
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/embed/_Yr5rn3Sv_4[/youtube]


----------



## vegemikee (Oct 29, 2011)

Urgh, I can't stand any variation of this 'core' sub-genre.
So here's some folk black metal.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yom8nNqmxvQ


----------



## junkerde (Oct 29, 2011)

WOOHOO!

loutallica by a lounatic, this was not their best music, but it was a collab so...............


----------



## kevan (Oct 30, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Since we are talking about metal here...
> 
> Don’t you guys find pretty similar how gamers use the terms "hardcore" and "casual" games, to how people talk about "true metal" and "false metal"??


Nope.


----------



## Domination (Oct 30, 2011)

junkerde said:


> *Loutallica*




I AM THE TABLE! I would admit that was pretty funny, but seriously though


Spoiler: Rant




I wish Metallica fans would stop hating on this album for no reason. Sure its not that good, but I think the atmosphere in the album is pretty good, I like it. It's like an art rock/post-punk/sludge metal crosssover. It's not even a canon Metallica album, they are going to release the new one soon anyways. There are many people who genuinely hate it(I believe you're one of them), but there are also many haters just hate on it and Lou Reed because they are metalheads, I constantly see words like "brutal" in the comments. It sucks as a Metallica album, but it's a half-decent art rock album in my opinion, I don't like the album, but Lou Reed is in no way untalented or worse than Justin Bieber.



And back on topic.

I'm more of a prog and alt rock guy, but I also love metal, since it's basically what I listened to in the past.

I'm not into the whole underground thing and most of the metal music I like are pretty mainstream(or at least for their respective sub-genres), and some Post-Metal.

One of my favourite bands of all time is obviously Dream Theater(though they are more prog than they are metal... at least for the majority of their good material).And there are other bands like Opeth(I love Akerfeldt), Nevermore, Meshuggah, Metallica and Megadeth and one of my all time favourite: Iron Maiden. Oh and obviously, Dawn of the Hero!  Used to be into Black Sabbath, Ozzy and BLS, but they don't really appeal to me anymore.

And of course, I love guitar wanking, so I love Neo-Classical Metal and mainly just guitar shredders. Not Yngwie of course, he never grew on me, more of John Petrucci, Paul Gilbert, Vinnie Moore, Jason Becker, Tony MacAlpine etc.

Some really good metal I would recommend to others:


Spoiler



Opeth!(though I'm sure most of the metalheads would have heard of them already):
[yt]Cb9C1u8HsR8[/yt]

And for Post-Metal, Animals As Leaders:
[yt]fYF-C9KDv74[/yt]

and for guitar shredding, Paul GIlbert(would have used John Petrucci, but his solo stuff are more prog than metal too) :
[yt]aCuHAfOPlBI[/yt]


----------



## kevan (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to request a title change to include rock. Since I would love to talk some AC/DC, Guns N' Roses etc.

Edit: Unless you guys just want Metal?

Edit Edit: Ok officially we can now talk about Metal and Rock 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u6ACCq-aIo&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 1, 2011)

Just gonna say Loutallica is pretty bad. It sounds like Lou Reed got drunk, stole a bunch of crappy Metallica instrumental demos, then drunkenly sung along to them. I'm not a diehard Metallica fan but I definitely enjoy them.

[yt]ZbAve81ptEE[/yt]

Sorry for shit quality, the VEVO one is censored.

But great band, except their new album is utter shit. Just emo shit. This one (Light From Above) is amazing. My friend introduced me to them, they're like 16 year old kids but they made an amazing album.


----------



## matt1freek (Nov 4, 2011)

kevan said:


> I'm going to request a title change to include rock. Since I would love to talk some AC/DC, Guns N' Roses etc.
> 
> Edit: Unless you guys just want Metal?
> 
> Edit Edit: Ok officially we can now talk about Metal and Rock


never really liked ac/dc.. guns n roses are pretty rad though...
In my opinion the album that just rocks for the sake of rocking is probally "songs for the deaf by queens of the stoneage".. I could listen to that a million times over
also the first velvet revolver album was a good rock album (disregard the second album at all costs)

also check this out its pretty cool
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-__g2_uMUd8[/youtube]


----------



## OneUp (Nov 4, 2011)

Have you guys heard of Powerglove?


----------



## matt1freek (Nov 4, 2011)

hell yeah powerglove is good. though the neskimos and minibosses are better in my opinion.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 13, 2011)

Extreme Metalcore

Anterior - This Age of Silence.

[yt]brAFHMVYduk[/yt]

This is one of a few Metalcore albums wich I love every single track from


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 21, 2011)

kevan said:


> So Sabbath to *Screamo* etc.


screamo is not an offshoot of metal, it is an offshoot of punk/hardcore

anyways, I have been listening to these guys a lot lately
[yt]0PYxFq5NN1g[/yt]


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Nov 21, 2011)

BTBAM? PTH? SOAD? ABR? ADTR?
Anyone with me?


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 21, 2011)

I fucking love Iced fucking Earth


----------



## MFDC12 (Nov 21, 2011)

[yt]0YTZ-GOBjiI[/yt]

this is still one of the only metalcore albums I can listen to these days (that doesn't sound like a cut'n'paste from another band, at least [a lot of metalcore sounds the same to me])


----------



## kevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Question Time!
Favourite Metallica Album?

Also anyone listen to Symphonic Metal?


----------



## TerryGwinn (Dec 5, 2011)

kevan said:


> This thread can be used to discuss Metal and Rock (and all their subgenres).
> 
> - Post videos
> - Recommend bands
> ...


It is so natural.


----------



## kevan (Dec 7, 2011)

TerryGwinn said:


> kevan said:
> 
> 
> > *Snip*
> ...


?


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 9, 2011)

Hum... I like pretty much all metal kinds... So I'll post a song from the band that plays trash metal, trash metal is a sub-genre of heavy metal btw. =O

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwLtTa2trRs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNUEhLavV2k

If you don't know Slayer, you don't deserve to live... I wonder where all my Slayer tshirts went to.. =(


----------



## kevan (Dec 9, 2011)

Slayer is *Thrash Metal*.
Anyway Slayer is awesome


----------



## hobo33 (Dec 9, 2011)

[yt]BBtLMLQfiRo[/yt]

My favorite song by my favorite band


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 9, 2011)

kevan said:


> Slayer is *Thrash Metal*.
> Anyway Slayer is awesome


That's what I said... =S


----------



## kevan (Dec 9, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Hum... I like pretty much all metal kinds... So I'll post a song from the band that plays* trash metal*, *trash metal *is a sub-genre of heavy metal btw. =O
> 
> *Snip Video*
> 
> ...


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 9, 2011)

kevan said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Hum... I like pretty much all metal kinds... So I'll post a song from the band that plays* trash metal*, *trash metal *is a sub-genre of heavy metal btw. =O
> ...


Well, it was a typo!!! D<
You get the point.


----------



## Domination (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, I listened to some music that I was really impressed with lately so I thought I should share it, since I believe they aren't very well known. Whether people like them or not is a different matter.



Spoiler



*Oceansize*. Oh how I fucking love this band. Been in love with them since I've first heard of them, it's amazingly unfortunate they disbanded soon after I just started liking them, they never had one bad album or EP. I got around to listen their new album recently, which I got bored of last time and it's *fucking phenomenal*. Anyone who haven't heard of them, and love prog and post-rock should listen to them. They have an excitingly original yet familiar sound, too bad they never got noticed by the mainstream (which was unlikely to happen anyway, but hey).
[yt]rNlU0zA8zOU[/yt]
[yt]RYAF_MgV0JA[/yt]
[yt]dFkyrRqzkIQ[/yt]
[yt]RcWGCoUNU3s[/yt]

*Shining*, this band, pretty mindblowing. Not to be confused with the Swedish suicidal black metal band (cringe). I would say they combine prog, jazz, noise and extreme metal together perfectly.
[yt]UQ7Fh_Y2Lkg[/yt]
[yt]2dCGoNgtdWs[/yt]

*The Ocean Collective*, prog metal band. They have two concept albums based on religious fallacies, you can see that they are pretty well informed/opinionated in the areas of philosophy, history, religion and science. Their lyrics are not amazing, but are pretty good considering the material they are writing on. Their music is pretty good though, sludgey prog metal .
[yt]MqrKJTN6G5Y[/yt]
[yt]PJT42OoWx0o[/yt]

*Sleepytime Gorilla Museum*, this band, even more interesting. I think people describe them as Advant Garde metal, personally, I think they sound like a more experimental Meshuggah
[yt]0jF2VFn9up0[/yt]

*Alcest*, heard of this band before from [m]NeSchn[/m] but only gave them a serious listen lately. Their second record is a pretty good amalgamation of Shoegaze and Black Metal, though some Black Metal fans might disagree, since many of them seem to hate shoegaze (not surprising). Though their first record is a traditional BM record I believe.
[yt]2uvlxmgJVuM[/yt]



That is all.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 12, 2011)

hobo33 said:


> [yt]BBtLMLQfiRo[/yt]
> 
> My favorite song by my favorite band


100% agree
this is my favorite song by my favorite band too!


----------



## Forstride (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome metalcore band I found on Reddit.  They're pretty new (They only have a 3 song demo out), but they're pretty awesome IMO.


----------

